# Musical MBTI



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

So, I was thinking about the MBTI type of the music I listen to so I typed some of the songs on my Spotify playlist.
Here they are:
Green Day - 21 Guns: ISTJ
Coldplay - A Sky Full of Stars: ISFP
Toto - Africa: ENFP
B.oB.: Airplanes: ISFJ
OneRepublic: Apologise: Not sure, maybe ISFP
Eminem - Bad Guy: INTJ
Akon - Beautiful: ESFP
Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes: ISFP masked as ISTP
Eminem - Berzerk: ESTP
Bruno Mars - Billionare: ENTJ
Alt-J - Bloodflood: INFJ
Mohombi - Bumpy Ride: ESTP
Robbie Williams - Bodies: Really not sure
The Dandy Warhols - Bohemian Like You: ESFP
Mike Posner - Bow Chicka Wow Wow: ESTP
Taio Cruz - Break Your Heart: ESTP
Alt-J - Breezeblocks: Totally messed up INFP
Macklemore - Can't Hold Us: ENFP
Elbow - Charge: Not sure
Blue Scholars - Cinemetropolis: ENFP
Eminem - Cleaning Out My Closet: ISTP
Flo Rida - Club Can't Handle Me: ESTP
Mike Posner - Cooler Than Me: ESTP insulting an ESFP
Eminem - Crack a Bottle: ESTP

I'll post more tomorrow


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Lonely Island - Jack Sparrow: ENFP
Lonely Island - I Just Had Sex: ENFP
Eminem - The Monster: INFJ
Eminem - The Real Slim Shady: ENTP
The Backstreet Boys - Everybody: ESFP
Elbow - One Day Like This: ENFJ
Oasis - Wonderwall: ISFP
Eminem - Without Me: ENTP
Eminem - When I'm Gone: ENFJ
Katy Perry - Hot N Cold: ESFP insulting ENTP
Macklemore - Ten Thousand Hours: ENFJ
Lonely Island - Who Said We're Wack: XXFJ
Imagine Dragons - Radioactive: INTP
Flight of the Conchords - Hurt Feelings: ESFJ
O-Zone: Numa Numa: ENFP
Flo Rida - Whistle: ESTP
Jason Derulo - Riding Solo: ESTP (pretty much the epitome of ESTP, reckless, rebellious, spontaneous)
Coldplay - White Shadows: INTP (has a remarkably N message, "little white shadows, blink and miss them - part of a system plan"
Eminem - Not Afraid: INFP (very much about his journey)
The Script - We Cry: ESFJ
Eminem - I'm Back: ISTP
Weird Al - White and Nerdy: ENTP
Elbow - Fly Boy Blue: INTP (quite hard to determine, there are quite emotional lyrics but a lot of logic too. Definitely introverted)
I'll post more later


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Olly Murs - Heart Skips a Beat: ESFP
The Script - If You Could See Me Now: ISFJ
Pitbull and Ke$ha - Timber: ESTP
Lawson - Juliet: IxTJ
Lorde - Tennis Court: While I think that the singer is INTJ, Tennis Court seems to be criticising ESFP
Lorde - Royals: INTJ
3OH3! - Don't Trust Me: ESTP
Lana Del Rey - Young and Beautiful: INFP
Alt-J - Taro: INTJ
Eminem - Love the way you lie: INFP song, but Em is ESTJ in it and Rihana is ISFP
Eminem - Mockingbird: ISFJ
Coldplay - Lost: INTx. A cognitive mess I know, but it's quite hard to type this song
Macklemore - Vipassana: Healthy INFP
Chris Webby - Skyline: ENTJ
Macklemore - The Town: Pretty annoying ESFJ
Eminem - Like Toy Soldiers: ISTJ
Dr Dre - I Need A Doctor: ISFJ
Bastille - What Would You Do: INFJ
Iyaz - Replay: ISFP
John Cale - Paris 1919: ISTJ
Fall Out Boy - Thanks For The Memories: ESTJ?
Eminem - Rap God: INTP
Jason Derulo - In My Head: INFP
Jason Derulo - What If: INFJ
Jason Derulo - It Girl: ISFP
Tinie Tempah - Invincible: ENFJ
Alexandra Burke - Dumb: ENTJ insulting ESTP
Alexandra Burke - Bad Boys: annoying ESTP
Nickelback - Saving Me: ISFP
Jason Derulo - Talk Dirty: ESTP
Fall Out Boy - This Ain't A Scene: ENTJ
Jason Derulo - Trumpets: ISFP
Will.I.Am - Feeling Myself: ESTP
Fuse ODG - Million Pound Girl: ESFP
Fuse ODG - Antenna: ESFP
Kobosjarna - La Perla - Remarkably irritating ENFP
T.I. and Rihanna - Live Your Life: IxFP, appeals to Fi
Nicki Minaj - Girls Fall Like Dominoes - ENFP in disguise as ESFP
Nelly - Just a Dream: INFP
Will.I.Am - Scream and Shout: The usual ESTP song
Lil Wayne - Drop the World: INTJ (Ni/Fi so ISFP could also work)
Coldplay - Warning Sign: ISTJ
T.I. - Whatever You Like: ESFP
Mumford and Sons - Sign No More :INFP
Macklemore - Otherside: ISFJ
Coldplay - Clocks: INTP
Coldplay - Viva La Vida: ENTJ
Jason Derulo - Wiggle: ESTP
Eminem - Criminal: awful ENTP
Eminem - Stronger Than I Was: INFP
Eminem - Legacy: INFP
Coldplay - Violet Hill: INTJ
Drake, Yeezy, Weezy and Eminem - Forever: ISTP
Tinie Tempah - Written in the Stars: IxFx (Seasons come and go, but I will never change and I'm on my way)


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense (Feb 17, 2014)

Hmmm, Billionaire by Bruno Mars = ENTJ? The lyrics seem to be bragging about the spotlight and prestige more than actually showing a way to execute and achieve the glory. On the other hand, something about the lyrics always seemed a little tongue-in-the-cheek... or maybe I'm giving the ones who wrote the lyrics more credit than they're due.

I'm not a great typer, but music can be less complex than humans:
Kesha - Goodbye = ISFJ [/watch?v=_u29qK84uvI]
Skylar Grey - Dance Without You = ISFP [/watch?v=yb-zeKazZPg]

Any debate would help to hone my typing skills.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Jay-Z: 99 Problems - ENTJ
B.o.B.: Don't Let Me Fall - ISFP
Kanye West: POWER - melancholic ENFP
Wu-Tang: I Can't Go To Sleep - ENFJ
Lupe Fiasco: The Show Goes On - ESFJ
Kanye West: Homecoming - ISFP
Kanye West: Can't Tell Me Nothing - INFP
Kanye West: No Church In The Wild: INTP
Drake: Headlines - ENFJ
AWOLNATION: Sail - INFP
Flo Rida: Good Feeling - ESFP
Flo Rida: I Cry - ENFP
Kanye West: Flashing Lights - ESFP


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Kanye West and Jay-Z - N***** in Paris: ISTP
Cheryl Cole - Promise This: xxFx
Kanye West - Jesus Walks: INFJ
Kanye West - Black Skinhead: ESTP
Kanye West - Bound 2: ESFP
Kanye West - Diamonds from Sierra Leone (remix): INTJ
A$ap Rocky - Fuckin Problems: ESTP
Iggy Azalea - Black Widow: ISTP (seems ISFP, but really it's ISTP)
Karmin - Pulses: Annoying ENFP
Miley Cyrus - Hands in the Air: ESFP
The Script - Superheroes: ISFP
Iggy Azalea - New Bitch: ESFP
Kanye West - Amazing: ENFP (intense)
Kanye West - Lost in the World: ENFP
Jay-Z and Kanye West - Murder to Excellence: INFP
Black Eyed Peas - Shut Up: ISFJ
Drake - Marvins Room: ESTP
Jay-Z and Kanye West - Why I Love You: IxFx
Kid Cudi - Creepers: INFJ
Of Monsters And Men - Dirty Paws: INFP
Flume - Insane: ENTP
Childish Gambino - Sunrise: ENTJ
Kid Cudi - Just What I Am: ISFP
Passion Pit - Take a Walk: ISFP
Elbow - Grounds For Divorce: ISTP
Elbow - An Audience With The Pope: ENTP
Elbow - The Bones of You: ENFP
Wiz Khalifa - No Sleep: ESFP
Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody: ENFJ
Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek: INFP
LMFAO - Yes: ENFP
Kid Cudi - Alive: INFJ
Kid Cudi - Scott Mescudi vs The World: INFP
Kid Cudi - REVOFEV: ENFP
Jay-Z - Holy Grail: ENTJ
Kanye West - The Glory: ESFP
Lupe Fiasco - Battle Scars: ISFJ
MGK - Invincible: ISFP
Eminem - Hailie's Song: ESFJ


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

Eminem - No Love: INFP
2Pac - Ghetto Gospel: ENFJ
Skylar Grey - Final Warning: ISFP
Skylar Grey - C'mon Let Me Ride: Satirical ENTP mocks mainstream ESTP
Kanye West - Get Em High: ESTP
will.i.am - thatPower: ENTJ, I guess


----------



## R45tx (Jul 19, 2014)

*INFJ*
“Counting Stars” by OneRepublic
“Do I Wanna Know” by Arctic Monkeys
“Into the Sky” by Black Tide
“Let Her Go” by Passenger
“Magic” by Coldplay
“Nara” by ∆
“Pieces” by Andrew Belle

*INFP*
“Breezeblocks” by ∆
“Calling You” by Blue October
“Cosmic Love” by Florence + the Machine
“Fireflies” by Owl City
“Forever & Always” by Taylor Swift
“R U Mine?” by Arctic Monkeys

*INTJ*
“A World Alone” by Lorde
“Eye in the Sky” by the Alan Parsons Project
“Midnight City” by M83

*INTP*
“14th of July” by Shout Out Louds
“Buzzcut Season” by Lorde
“Down in the Valley” by the Head and the Heart
“Elle Me Dit” by MIKA
“Ghost” by Mystery Skulls
“It’s Time” by Imagine Dragons
“I Was a Teenage Anarchist” by Against Me!
“Living in the Moment” by Jason Mraz
“Mad World” by Tears for Fears
“Save Rock and Roll (feat. Elton John)” by Fall Out Boy
“Teenager in Love” by Neon Trees

*ISFJ*
“Clarity (feat. Foxes)” by Zedd
“Love Story” by Taylor Swift
“My Immortal” by Evanescence
“Someone Like You” by Adele
“Vanilla Twilight” by Owl City
“What Hurts the Most” by Rascal Flatts
“You Belong with Me” by Taylor Swift

*ISFP*
“Lolita” by Lana Del Rey
“Reunion” by M83
“Summertime Sadness” by Lana Del Rey
“Young and Beautiful” by Lana Del Rey

*ISTJ*
“Friday I’m in Love” by the Cure
“Pompeii” by Bastille

*ISTP*
“Au Revoir” by OneRepublic
“Tessellate” by ∆

*ENFJ*
“Carmen” by Lana Del Rey
“Emily” by MIKA
“Hey Brother” by Avicii
“If I Lose Myself” by OneRepublic
“Just Give Me a Reason (feat. Nate Ruess)” by P!nk
“Lights” by Ellie Goulding
“Torn Apart (feat. Grades)” by Bastille

*ENFP*
“A Sky Full of Stars” by Coldplay
“Grace Kelly” by MIKA
“My Demons” by Starset
“San Francisco” by the Mowgli’s
“Such Great Heights” by the Postal Service
“What You Want” by Evanescence

*ENTJ*
“Spectrum” by Florence + the Machine
“Spectrum (feat. Matthew Koma)” by Zedd
“Viva La Vida” by Coldplay

*ENTP*
“Gives You Hell” by the All-American Rejects
“Jenny” by Studio Killers
“Rude” by MAGIC!
“Sing” by My Chemical Romance
“Stay Awake (feat. Ellie Goulding)” by Madeon
“Tokyo (Vampires & Wolves)” by the Wombats

*ESFJ*
“Bad Blood” by Bastille
“Bizarre Love Triangle” by New Order
“Still into You” by Paramore

*ESFP*
“Boom Clap” by Charli XCX
“Every Other Freckle” by ∆
“Fearless” by Taylor Swift
“Good Time (feat. Carly Rae Jepsen)” by Owl City
“Problem (feat. Iggy Azalea)” by Ariana Grande
“Stay the Night (feat. Hayley Williams)” by Zedd

*ESTJ*
“Classic” by MKTO

*ESTP*
“Fitzpleasure” by ∆
“Shark Attack” by Grouplove


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

I think The president of the United States and Pavement are two bands that are ENTPish, I'm too lazy to give opinions about averything you posted, but a lot of songs I thought (no offense) too shallow to some types, like with the INTJs


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Iced Earth's album the Crucible Of Man (my favorite one of their albums since it's the most story-driven) has a badass xNFJ feel.


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

Cher Lloyd - Superhero (ExFP)
Coldplay - Fix You (ENFJ)
Coldplay - Paradise (INFx)
Counting Crows - Colorblind (depressed INTJ) 
Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Want To Have Fun (ESFP)Lana Del Rey - Video Games (ISFP)
Foster the People - Houdini (ENTP)
Kings of Leon - Use Somebody (INTx)
OneRepublic - Counting Stars (ENTP)
Queen - I Want To Break Free (ESFx)
Skylar Grey - Slowley Freaking Out (IxFx)
The Fray - Trust Me (xxTJ)
The Heavy - What Makes A Good Man? (ESTJ)
The Heavy - How You Like Me Now (ESTP)
The National - Exile Vilify (IxTJ)


----------



## secretowl (Jun 21, 2012)

Obviously, I can only speak for myself & this is rather subjective. Lyrics are only a partial component of the overall vibe - genre, tempo, vocal quality, etc. - all these factors weigh in. That said, based on your lists, our tastes are incredibly disparate, and yet most of the tracks you typed in my psychological ballpark are in the minority - those with which I identify. For example, I don't generally care for rap as a genre, but you pointed out quite a few exceptions to that rule.



LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> So, I was thinking about the MBTI type of the music I listen to so I typed some of the songs on my Spotify playlist.
> Here they are:
> Eminem - Bad Guy: INTJ
> Alt-J - Breezeblocks: Totally messed up INFP


As a J-leaning female INTP musician, I'm feeling these two. On point, typewise, imo.
You could probably go INxP on the Breezeblocks song, since it's on the psycho side. Inferior Ne gets pretty psycho.



LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Imagine Dragons - Radioactive: INTP
> Coldplay - White Shadows: INTP (has a remarkably N message, "little white shadows, blink and miss them - part of a system plan"
> Eminem - Not Afraid: INFP (very much about his journey)
> Elbow - Fly Boy Blue: INTP (quite hard to determine, there are quite emotional lyrics but a lot of logic too. Definitely introverted)


Imagine Dragons - I was into this song, but they used to play it every other night at a club on the corner across from me, and I'm well sick of it by now. It was pretty cool before it became Top 40, and now my inner hipster rejects it.
White Shadows - spot on. 
Not Afraid - Eminem. Pretty INFP. Excessively emo, imo.
Elbow - Fly Boy Blue. Too slow & mopy for me. The lyrics appear to be rather random; freeverse emo nonsense. The instrumental element is meandering and invertebrate. I don't relate to it at all; moreover, it grates on my nerves.



LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Lawson - Juliet: IxTJ
> Lorde - Royals: INTJ
> Alt-J - Taro: INTJ
> Eminem - Rap God: INTP
> ...


Of these, only Rap God, Clocks and Stronger Than I Was resonated with me. I'm struggling to determine whether that is due to style, content, or both. Ultimately, I think Drop the World is poorly written, rife with cliches; Violet Hill has an offensively overproduced homogeneous sound which makes me want to tear the wires out of my beloved speakers, which takes a lot. No, I take that back; this was just a hyperbolic analogy, and now I feel apologetic to my stereo, because no terrible song should ever come between us.

Lawson - Juliet
I don't really see how this is an NT song at all.

Stronger Than I Was - This is hilarious and exactly my flavor of breakup song. The schizophrenic vacillation between tones is atypically honest for this sort of maudlin dirge. I hate the tempo & stylization, but also appreciate it because I think it's almost certainly somewhat tongue-in-cheek and self-aware coming from Eminem. Because it's on the emo side, it's probably safely categorized as INFP.



LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Jay-Z: 99 Problems - ENTJ
> Kanye West: No Church In The Wild: INTP
> AWOLNATION: Sail - INFP


Kanye can never escape his S-ness. Consequentially, neither can his songs.
Sail - safe bet INFP.
99 Problems - this is perfect, and warms my heart with its perfection. Is it safe to say ExTJ? It summons to mind Pizzaz Miller.


----------



## secretowl (Jun 21, 2012)

Apologies for the lack of clear organization; there seemed to be a lot of cross-overs.

*INFx*
Haunted - Poe
One for You - The Knife
Such Great Heights - The Postal Service
Cannibal Love - White Sea
Albatross - Judy Collins. _Although INTP could probably get in on this action, too._
Nights In White Satin - the Moody Blues
Oh Boy - Girls
Lover, You Should've Come Over - Jeff Buckley
On the pop charts: [whatever] - Evanescence

*INTP*
Body Electric - Sisters of Mercy. _Because INTJs mostly do drugs in the comfort of their own homes. Not strange bathrooms._
Dramamine - Modest Mouse
Self Esteem - Andrew Jackson Jihad

*INTJ
*Hem of Your Garment - Cake

*INTx: Weird Existentialists*
Fragile - Tech N9ne
Snakes In the Grass - Christian Vogel
Dreamboat - James Pants
Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson
Never There - Cake. _Assuming it wasn't anything personal._
We Will Become Silhouettes - The Postal Service
Silent Shout - The Knife
Blue - Eiffel 65. _Hate it or not, I think it is *highly* appropriate._
Once In a Lifetime - Talking Heads
Psycho Killer - Talking Heads
Batcaves Edit - Kap Bambino (Batcaves album version)
Dub Crickets - Androcell
Climbing Up the Walls - Radiohead
Paranoid Android - Radiohead
Between Stars - Underworld
Saviors - Hocico
Help, I'm Alive - Metric
Building In L.O.V.E. - The Hundred In Hands
On the pop charts: [whatever] - Marilyn Manson
*
INxP: Expert Languishers
*Little Black Angel - Death In June
Die Out By the Sea - Untoten. _INxP, because INTJs are too good for this sort of dreamy postmodern ennui._
Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve
Mad World - Gary Jules
Land Locked Blues - Bright Eyes
Listen Now - The Knife
This Must Be the Place (Naive Melody) - Arcade Fire
Sprawl II - Arcade Fire
Snow Brigade - Mew
Modern World - Wolf Parade
First of the Gang to Die - Zee Avi
I'm Going Slightly Mad - Queen
Stargazer - Siouxsie & the Banshees
Exit Music (for a Film) - Radiohead
Living In the Woods In a Tree - Blaze Foley
Creep - Radiohead. _Forging ahead through the vociferous protests of 1/4 INTP friends. Too close to home, that's all. Deal with it.
_Someone I Used to Know - Gotyte. _""_
Animal - Miike Snow
On the pop charts: [whatever] - Perfect Circle

*INxJ: Mysterious. Possibly Dangerous.*
Stripped - Depeche Mode - INxJ
Red Right Hand - Nick Cave - INxJ
Venus In Furs - The Velvet Underground
The Bagman's Gambit - The Decemberists
Summer Wine - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazelwood
The Phantom of the Opera - Andrew Lloyd Webber...or Nightwish. Choose your poison.
Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley

*IxTP*
Seed - Kap Bambino
Passenger - Deftones
Nightcall - Kavinsky
Bulletproof (nu disco remix) - La Roux
Romeo - The Wipers
Pull My Strings - the Dead Kennedys
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - Hugo Montenegro & His Orchestra
An Easy Tonight - Thieves Like Us
You Never Even Called Me By My Name - David Allan Coe
Clay Pigeons - Blaze Foley

*xNTP
*I Love You Baby - Brak
Mrs. Potter's Lullaby - Counting Crows
Particle Man - They Might Be Giants
*
ExTP*
Handlebars - Flobots

*IxTJ*
Gloomy Sunday - Billie Holiday
*
IxFP*
I'm Into You - Chet Faker
*
xSTP*
Diamonds & Guns - The Transplants

* ENxP*
What Does the Fox Say? - Ylvis

* xNFP
*Wildflowers - Trio (Dolly Parton, Linda Ronstadt, Emmylou Harris)

* ESTx*
Gaston - Beauty & the Beast Soundtrack. _Go ahead. Challenge it. :hampster:_

*ESFP
*Barbie Girl - Aqua. :hamster:

*INxx: Intimate, Surreal & Ardent*
Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus
Human Behaviour - Bjork. _Not necessarily intimate, but sufficiently baffled by human nature to make the IN cut._
Red Valentino - And Also the Trees.
Ruby - Tweaker.
Suzanne - Judy Collins / Leonard Cohen. _Either version is good. The vocals are the only significant difference.
_Under the Milky Way Tonight - The Church
Evil - Interpol
The Killing Moon - Echo & the Bunnymen
The Lonely Wanderer - Touchstone
Dark Allies - Light Asylum
People Are Strange - the Doors
I Will Possess Your Heart - Death Cab For Cutie
Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana

*xNTx: Get to Claim All the Robot Songs*
Short Skirt Long Jacket - Cake
Danger! High Voltage - Electric 6
Common People - Pulp
Dirty Horse - Gram Rabbit
Heart In a Cage - The Strokes
Strict Machine - Goldfrapp
Electric Feel - MGMT
Build the Robots - Dr. Steel

*xNxP*
You Take My Breath Away - The Knife
Year of the Cat - Al Stewart
*
xxFP*
Roll To Me - Del Amitri

*ExTx
*Sexy Results - Death From Above 1979
*
IxTx*
Pictures - Timo Maas
On the Other Side - the Strokes
Tractor - Combichrist
Horse With No Name - America
Desperado - Johnny Cash

*IxFx*
Think - Kaleida


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

Here's a site a I found regarding MBTI types and musical genres: 
Myers Briggs (MBTI) Types As Musical Genres


----------



## secretowl (Jun 21, 2012)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Iced Earth's album the Crucible Of Man (my favorite one of their albums since it's the most story-driven) has a badass xNFJ feel.


Hell yeah.



R45tx said:


> *INFP*
> “Breezeblocks” by ∆
> “Calling You” by Blue October
> “Cosmic Love” by Florence + the Machine
> ...


Nicely done. Source: INFP close friend.
Also, this is the first time I've willingly listened to a Taylor Swift song, and, in spite of initial skepticism, I think this definitely belongs on the INFP list.



R45tx said:


> *INTJ*
> “A World Alone” by Lorde
> “Eye in the Sky” by the Alan Parsons Project
> “Midnight City” by M83


Whoa, good call on "Eye In the Sky"! x_x "Midnight City", stylistically, is remarkably INTJ. The naturalistic minimalism of the lyrics combined with the incongruent electrodisco dreamscape conveys an ocean of depth without words, in quite the INTJ fashion.

"A World Alone" seems more INFJ to me. It's rather of fanciful & soulmate-oriented.



R45tx said:


> *INTP*
> “14th of July” by Shout Out Louds
> “Buzzcut Season” by Lorde
> “Down in the Valley” by the Head and the Heart
> ...


lol - "Mad World" says it all.
“Elle Me Dit” by MIKA : ++novelty points.

Nothing else on this list resonated with me particularly. I did note that there was quite a bit of repetition in the songs, and from a sample of 5 INTPs, there is a uninanimous hatred of redundancy. We hate it to the extent that it's come up in conversation while simultaneously undergoing a musical experience. One of my INTP friends wrote a song about how much he hates it.
3 of the 4 I am certain would consider most of these too 'pop'/buoyant & lighthearted/cutesie, but since we are all involved in music, it's not a random demographic, and apparently when INTs specialize in something, they tend to get quite snobby about it. But since we're, as a type, characteristically on the misanthropic, cynical side, I still maintain that most of these aren't on point.

“Living in the Moment” by Jason Mraz
This is especially too cute.

“Down in the Valley” by the Head and the Heart
Almost. I can't tell whether this is personal aversion to the style, professional resistance to the technicalities, or an ideological resistance to the content. I have no consultants onhand.

This list & the ENTP list need more Cake.



R45tx said:


> *ISFJ*
> “Clarity (feat. Foxes)” by Zedd
> “Love Story” by Taylor Swift
> “My Immortal” by Evanescence
> ...


Nailed it.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

secretowl said:


> Hell yeah.


Wow, I made that post before I knew _anything_ about functions. I'd say it's more xNFP, or at the very least, INTJ in an Ni/Fi loop.


----------



## jamaikaii (Jul 27, 2014)

Hohai beats - INTP
Spend it - 2 chains - ESTP
Primadonna girl - ESFP


----------

